# Well.... Bummer...



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

... was hoping Fort AP Hill had a spinning Guild meetings. I finally called them up, after I saw some info about Handspinning. Got my hopes a bit on that one.

Sadly, they only offer classes during the summer, but no spinners getting together.
Phifle.... even got out my drop spindle.
Something I haven't used in a long while, as I prefer my Majacraft Saxonie.










When I have time, I think I will go check out the Community center over there.
See what it takes to possibly set up, a small spinning Guild!

With all the Rev and Civ re-enactment groups... one would like there are some folks out there that spin too!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im sorry. That is a bummer when something like that falls through.

I just found a spinning class in my small town and my transpo might have fallen through :sob: or suffered a major setback.

I like that drop spindle though. Is it a Schacht?

I was going to post this on the other thread. I just got a Schacht Navajo Spindle, well little portable spinning wheel really, and cane and weapon :hysterical:

I like it, the coordintion of it is a bit of a trick for me right now. Im working on it though. :sing:


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Spindle that could double as a weapon... cool! LOL 

That is just rotten Pearl.... hope you can find new transportation.

Honestly, do not remember who made my Spindle. Well balanced... and just loved the carving. 
You are not the alone in coordination... was practicing a little bit today... needless to say.... I need to practice some more, before I can spin the type of yarn I used too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Have you checked on Ravelry to see if there s a group of people who meet up in your area? I bet there are a few Ravelry groups or that area you can check with


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I did a couple of months ago, nothing close enough. Plenty around DC though...


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

DC ? 

They can use *ahem* "_donkey_" fiber for spinning ?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Starting up your own sounds like a great idea. When my friend, Kathy moved "up north" to semi retire in the country, she put a little ad in the paper for knitters. The knitting guild is now 15 years old. Get a meeting place and call the local paper and put an announcement in the community announcement section. This should be free. Do this once a month for a few months. If there is a knitting or weaving group in your area, contact them as well. I hope you are prepared to be the founding mother and first president.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im thinking of doing just that. Im in a small area and am thinking of starting up a fiber arts/spinning group. In one of my web searches I found free forums.org and am thinking of putting it on all the billboards of all the little shops where Im at, and see what happens


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have done it several times in various communities. I never wanted anything super organized just a group of people to get to get her with. I just formed a group based on conversations at my local dog park. I "created and event" on Facebook and sent the invites to everyone I thought might be interested. We have met twice now. I will expect it to pick up after the holidays. Local paper usually have free sections, local churches might post it, look for cork boards at coffee shops and such. Is there a knit store near by? I'm pretty sure you are not the only one looking for something close by. So yea, start one, its easy


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

They do have a weaving Guild in Fredericksburg... but I was hoping for something a little closer and not on a weekend.

Need to find the time this week to out the Fort AP Hill community Hall. 
See if that would be a good place to have a small Spinning guild meet up.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Good Luck with your spinning group! 

Looks like my transpo is back on for the one in my area, for at least a few sessions.

I think Im going to try to start a group here where Im at too.


----------

